# Service engine oil



## jeffsgto (Dec 7, 2010)

I have a 2006 GTO and my service engine oil light is still on after I change my oil. How do I get this light to go off. Any and all help is greatly appreciated. :confused


----------



## 1quik ls2 (Dec 14, 2011)

There is a typo in the owner's manual on this. Manual says turn key to on position then tap gas pedal 2 times then key to off position. Well this is where the typo is, it needs to say tap pedal 3 times instead of 2, then lite will go out. Good luck.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

http://www.gtoforum.com/f3/service-reset-14224/


----------



## Flying Monkey (Apr 10, 2013)

1quik ls2 said:


> There is a typo in the owner's manual on this. Manual says turn key to on position then tap gas pedal 2 times then key to off position. Well this is where the typo is, it needs to say tap pedal 3 times instead of 2, then lite will go out. Good luck.


old thread I know but wanted to bump cause I just had to search this as was having the same problem. Thank you for posting this.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I do 4 or 5 just 'cause my foot twitches. More doesn't hurt altho 3 will suffice.


----------

